# Adding new wild camping spots



## Mrs Chips (Aug 28, 2013)

I recently found a superb wild camping spot on Isle of Skye. It was a "dark sky viewpoint" at Trumpan. How can this be added to the catalogue ? 
I've just spent 6 weeks travelling around Scotland/Hebrides using the POIs. It's been fantastic. I can't praise it enough. We've found some stunning places to stay, saving a fortune in site fees.


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forum :wave:


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2013)

Mrs Chips said:


> I recently found a superb wild camping spot on Isle of Skye. It was a "dark sky viewpoint" at Trumpan. How can this be added to the catalogue ?



Just use this link:

Wild Camping Location additions/updates


----------



## Luckheart (Aug 30, 2013)

Free members with access to the POIs - how can I do that!


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2013)

Luckheart said:


> Free members with access to the POIs - how can I do that!



Good question - Free Members are not permitted to download the POIs ...


----------



## Mrs Chips (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a full member. I paid my subs. Don't know why you think otherwise.


----------



## Gemani2 (Sep 2, 2013)

Your user name displays as Mrs Chips ' free member' !


----------



## Mrs Chips (Sep 3, 2013)

Now I am confused as I see that I'm not called a full member. I paid the subscription in July, & was able to download the POIs. Perhaps someone could tell me if there's something I've neglected to do before I'm accepted as a full member. Maybe the POI Admin could look into this for me. Many thanks.


----------



## Woppitt (Sep 3, 2013)

Not sure if this helps, but under "Settings" and "Edit Profile" you have a section where you can reset  your usere title, it is like this:

```
Optional Information - All information will be viewable by other forum members.
Custom User Title:

Your current user title is
Full Member - Reset

This is the title that appears beneath your name on your posts. 
Check the 'Reset' box if you wish to use the default title for your usergroup and post count.
```

Could you have reset your Title ???

Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Chips (Sep 3, 2013)

*Mr Chips*

You are a genius. I looked at My Profile & realised that I've been signing in as Mrs Chips whereas the account is in my husbands name, Mr Chips. I'm hoping that, when I use the correct name it'll show him as a " full member ".
Many thanks.


----------



## Mr Chips (Sep 3, 2013)

Excellent - it worked. So glad I'm a fully fledged member.


----------



## The Rowleys (Sep 16, 2013)

*Blown away !!!*

Hi Mrs Chips

Yes we had a great month in March this year......Mull, Skye etc

Parked up at the Dark Sky viewpoint at Trumpan...beautiful place...but it blew like hell during the night. Hung on till about 3 am then gave in and drove inland a bit to shelter behind the hills !!!!:scared:

Bob & Sandra (The Rowleys):wave:


----------

